# No heat!



## JoyDME (2 mo ago)

First storm of the year and I have no heat in my cab. Any thought?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning JoyDME, welcome to the forum.

Some manufacturers use a valve to cut off hot coolant flow to the heater core during summer operation. For winter operation you have to open that valve to get hot coolant to circulate through the heater core. 

Another possibility is that your system is "air locked", which means the you have no hot coolant flow through the heater core. After the tractor engine is well warmed up, feel the heater hoses to see if either is warm. If necessary, you can disconnect both heater core hoses and use a garden hose to establish circulation, then pinch the hoses with vice grips to hold fluid in the core while connecting them back to the tractor.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you checked your coolant level, not the external over flow tank but in the actual radiator while cold.
If your tractor is using an electronic temp. control the actuator valve could be bad.


----------

